# Digitrax Starter Set Availability



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to get this for my starter set -










Well I checked Internet Trains, Walthers, and a few other vendors and they say it's not in stock at their location and their is no "availability" at the current time. One website, Wholesale Trains, said it was available. I called them and they then said, well it's available from Digitrax. I said well Walthers said it's not available. They said, well then it's not available. But you said it was available. They said it's available for us to order from Digitrax, but if Walthers said it's not available then it's not available. But your website says it's available ... what does "available" mean? Apparently available means it's available unless it's not available. In other words, it means nothing.

:lame:

I then called Digitrax and asked them what was going on. The lady just said that they will produce them as they are ordered, and to just order it at the vendor's store. So, you don't have the systems now either? No ...

Hmmm...

So does anyone know a vendor that does have this system in stock? Does anyone know how long it takes to get one of these systems? This is such a pain in the a**! 

Thanks.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

They are all over E-bay right now but the best deal I have found so far has been at Tony's Train Exchange. He has them in stock last time I checked. 

I have the older Superchief set and I love it. I will upgrade mine to the extra as soon as money permits. IF you want to save a few pennies and having duplex throttles are not a big deal then get a SuperChief radio equipped set, it is the same command station just the throttles are different, and the price is about $200 lower.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Xrunner Model train stuff has 7 in stock for $363.99.
-Art


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Massey said:


> They are all over E-bay right now but the best deal I have found so far has been at Tony's Train Exchange. He has them in stock last time I checked.


Thanks a lot Massey - that really helped me out and it's a very good price. I'm ordering it today! 

:appl:


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

is the Zephyr even worth getting? just curious


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Warning - severe sarcasm ahead ...

Hey look, the paper ad from my local grocery store has milk on sale!

I go to the store ... no milk!

I ask the store manager what's up? 

"We are out of milk sir" 

"But the ad said you had milk, on sale. I assumed it was available." 

"Oh it's available - we just don't have any" 

"... But how can you say it's available when there is none in the store?" 

"Haven't you ever heard of a cow sir? It's available from them" 

":retard:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Xrunner,
Sadly it's been that was for years in the train biz!
Getting decoders is always been hit or miss.

Brad,
The zephyr is a good starting base, the Super Chief is a little better and the empire builder better yet.
The plus to any of these systems is the fact that they can be upgraded almost endlessly to accommodate your growth!
And offer several throttle combinations and supporting hardware.
OK sales pitch done!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Brad,
> The zephyr is a good starting base, the Super Chief is a little better and the empire builder better yet.
> The plus to any of these systems is the fact that they can be upgraded almost endlessly to accommodate your growth!
> And offer several throttle combinations and supporting hardware.
> OK sales pitch done!


thank you sir... I actually just looked and saw the price of the Zephyr... not too bad.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Well it's ordered. Now, soon, I'll be experiencing the same frustrations as the other newbies with mysterious DCC problems. I can't wait! :laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Xrunner,
> Sadly it's been that was for years in the train biz!
> Getting decoders is always been hit or miss.
> 
> ...


NIMT the Super Chief is the better set. The SC comes with the DCS100 which is a full command station while the SEB only has the limited command station/booster DB150. Both sets are available with the same throttles and as a duplex, simplex radio or teathered.

With the DB150 you cant set up a program track so any addresses will have to be on the main which means all other engine have to leave the layout and it also will not read back CVs even with computer interface. 

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Massey,
Yep sorry got the 2 crossed up.
Empire builder, then Super Chief!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Super Chief Xtra*

xrunner,

Don't forget, you still need a power supply for the Super Chief Xtra. I ordered my Super Chief Xtra set from my LHS this past summer, and I LOVE it. Wait till you get to the tieitintomycomputer part!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> xrunner,
> 
> Don't forget, you still need a power supply for the Super Chief Xtra. I ordered my Super Chief Xtra set from my LHS this past summer, and I LOVE it. Wait till you get to the tieitintomycomputer part!


I have a Calrad 13.8 V, 6 Amp DC power supply I was planning to use, I assume that is acceptable?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Super Chief power supply*

Xrunner,

That may work. I bought the new digitrax power supply for mine and had to set it for 15 V output to get it to work. It has 1 amp input (supposedly) and 4 amp max output at 12V/13.8V/15V settings, with 70W max output power.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Xrunner,
> 
> That may work. I bought the new digitrax power supply for mine and had to set it for 15 V output to get it to work. It has 1 amp input (supposedly) and 4 amp max output at 12V/13.8V/15V settings, with 70W max output power.


OK. According to Digitrax tech support note it needs 12V DC minimum. Mine is 13.8V, 6A so I think it should be suitable for the time being (N scale).


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Agreed, 6 amps should be plenty. I use mine on HO, not enough money yet to convert all my N scale engines to DCC. May buy a few new ones.....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You should be fine with that power supply. You will get some loss from the command station but you shouldn't notice it on the rails.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am saving money for a super chief. Lots of money to power my HO.
It really is alot compared to my $40.00 for DC power.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

mopac said:


> I am saving money for a super chief. Lots of money to power my HO.
> It really is alot compared to my $40.00 for DC power.


Trust me you get what you pay for. And having the ability to run multiple trains with out building blocks and using multiple power packs is also a big plus

Masset


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking forward to it. New layout to start soon. That zephyr will do most
anything the super chief will do but just not enough amps for the number
of engines I want to run.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

mopac said:


> Looking forward to it. New layout to start soon. That zephyr will do most
> anything the super chief will do but just not enough amps for the number
> of engines I want to run.


how many engines can the Zephyr run


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

bradimous1 said:


> how many engines can the Zephyr run


For HO scale a little more than 1/2 amp per engine with sound a little less without sound. So a 2 amp system will run about 3 trains. This is just a general rule of thumb.
-Art


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> For HO scale a little more than 1/2 amp per engine with sound a little less without sound. So a 2 amp system will run about 3 trains. This is just a general rule of thumb.
> -Art


perfect... thanks so much. still doesn't deter me at this point from the Zephyr


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Brad, you can always add a booster to the zephyr for more amps if
you find you need more power later.


----------

